# How far can a golf cart go?



## glenbo

We were planning on buying either a Mule or Ranger for use out here on public roads, but found on another thread that doing so is unlawful. We may have to get another golf cart (last one was stolen before we got much use) and I'm wondering how far can a 48V Club Car can go on a full charge. We wander around out here in sunny San Leon several days a week, often for a couple of hours, and don't want to get stranded a couple of miles from home. Any ideas?


----------



## H2

I've got a 48V EZGO and get 20-25 miles on full charge and 1/4 charge left in batteries per my gage. Don't know about a Club Car though. 

Father in law has a Yamaha that does about the same.


----------



## Supergas

*UTV, ATV all are illegal on Public Roads In Texas per TXDMV*

I can send you the actual law, but yes, they are illegal and cannot be licensed.

Now about Golf Carts.. i used to build custom Club Cars and have 2 that I use all the time.. one pretty and one work cart..

If you leave the cart stock and do not buy a 20005-2009 Precedent with 4 12V batteries you will get more range. I avoid these like the plague.. Club Car went back to 6 8V batteries in late 2009/2010.

If you add a lift kit and larger wheels and tires, you will decrease your range, but you can offset that with a high performance motor and controller. All is a give and take.

One thing to do is make sure the batteries are always charged to the max, even if you use the cart for 15 to 30 minues, always plug the charger in and let it polish off the batteries.,. the charger will not overcharge the batteries.
Use 4 Gauge Wires, not the 6 Gauge that come on the cart and in Texas make sure the batteries are full of water, check weekly in the summer if you use it a lot.

also make sure all connections are clean and free of corrision. DO NOT US CORRISION X.. use LPS Electronic Contact Cleaner or any other electrical cleaner protectant that is plastic friendly.

I know you will hear many opinions about batteries.. Trojan are the Gold Standard and command a higher price. I am an Interstate Battery Dealer and I go to Sams & buy the Workhorse Golf Cart Batteries (made by Interstate). I got almost 7 years out of the last set with proper maintenance and charging,

With all that said, 20-25 miles should be about the max i would go. You could install an onboard charger and plug in at your destination, but in SL, you should be able to get to Gilhooley's and back home.. 

Good Luck,

Supergas


----------



## glenbo

Thanks for the info. We usually don't go more than 10 or 12 miles in a day so we should be good if we decide to get a cart. Gilhooley's is only about 1 mile from us, but we don't go out to eat anymore, just ride around looking at the wildlife and drinking a beer or two.

Now we have to find a dealer. There's one on Hwy 146 just north of Bacliff that has some beautiful golf carts. We stopped in there a couple of years ago, looked around, weren't impressed at the time, then bought one from another 2Cooler, it was the one that got stolen. Other than that dealer, I don't know of any close and haven't heard anyone with any comments about them. Any other ideas?


----------



## Supergas

*Some on 2Cool Right Now..*

There are a few on 2 cool right now.,.

Check with Brian at Evans Marine.. he had dealings with the guy you are talking about.. and has a couple of carts now..

When you go look at the cart, take a meter with you and check the voltage of each battery and the "Pack" voltage.. if fully charged, each should read over 8V and the pack should read around 50-52V..

Parts are easy to buy off the internet and plentiful..

I would buy a Club Car DS from 2000.5-2004 or a Precedent from late 2009 up..
Just make sure that you are getting one with 6ea 8Volt batteries.. they are pretty bulletproof with little maintenance..

SG


----------



## t_willy

^ You sure do not like the 2005-2009 Club Car. I own a 2008 Club Car with the four 12 volt batteries and it has never given me a lick of trouble. I have replaced the batteries once and a headlight bulb. I understand you can get a little more use out of a charge with 6-8 volt batteries, but from my understanding that's about all.


----------



## Sugars Pop

I have an 07 CC with 4 X 12 volt batteries and it has been a wonderful cart for us at the lake for just putting around etc.
Wish I would have bought the gas cart now but it's too late so we'll keep the battery cart.


----------



## glenbo

We're going to CKD golf carts in League City either Tuesday or Wednesday afternoon, he's the guy who built the first one we had. I would still rather have a Ranger, and there are many out here who ride around now and then, but we're going to play safe and get a golf cart. CKD has gas-powered carts, most with Kawasaki engines, but one with a Subaru. That's going to be the first one I look at. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Supergas

*Fyi atv's from txdmv*

All-Terrain Vehicles (ATVs) are regulated by state and federal laws.atv

A vehicle is classified as an ATV if it:

is equipped with a seat or seats for the use of the rider and a passenger, if the motor vehicle is designed by the manufacturer to transport a passenger,
has three or more wheels,
is not more than 50 inches wide,
is designed for off-highway use, and
is not designed by the manufacturer for farm or lawn care.

ATVs may not be driven on public roads unless the driver is:

a farmer or a rancher traveling no more than 25 miles,
a public utility worker, or
a law enforcement officer.

ATVs driven on a public road must have a triangular orange flag on top of an eight-foot pole attached to the back of the vehicle.

To be operated on public property, ATVs must have:

a brake system,
a muffler system,
a United States Forest Service qualified spark arrester,
head and tail light, and
an Off Highway Vehicle decal issued by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department


----------



## glenbo

Supergas, that just brings up more questions. Pardon my ignorance, but....

If it's 58 inches wide, it doesn't meet the classification. What then? And if it has the brakes, muffler, spark arrester, lights, can it then be used on public roads? There's a whole bunch of things that just don't make sense to me.

None of this matters since the boss just told me that we're going to get a golf cart and I will like it. Or else. So I'll like it. Thanks for the info, we might as well let this thread rest.


----------



## Supergas

*TXDMV Regulation*

I do not know, I just posted the newest TXDMV Reg to try to help folks get answers to questions. I have never had any use for a side X side and only owned one 4 Wheeler which was much less useful than a customized golf car for what I use it for.. property maintenance and moving trailers.

I do know that when I built custom carts for a few years that the 6 battery carts would always have more distance than the 4 battery carts and are less expensive to maintain.

The cost difference is because the 12V Batteries cost over $200 ea X 4 = $800 & the 8V barreries cost about $100 X 6= $600. Plus the fact that the 8V batteries will last 6-7 years with proper maintenance and the 12V would only last 3-5 years with proper maintenance.

That is why Club Car swithched back to 6 8V batteries in late 2009.

Supergas :texasflag


----------

